# Camber bolts. How do i use them?



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

my question is how do you install camber bolts and where do they go or should i just get camber plates? any recomendations


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

joeyxryan said:


> my question is how do you install camber bolts and where do they go or should i just get camber plates? any recomendations



we have the same springs...if i am not mistaken...they replace the stock bolts that hold the strut to the back of the hub....do you already have camber bolts or were thinking of getting some..i have a spare set of obx ones we can make a deal on.....


----------



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

i already bought a set, do they really work? if not i'm gonna get camber plates


----------



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

is it the bolts that are surrounded by red?
placement of camber bolts


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

joeyxryan said:


> is it the bolts that are surrounded by red?
> placement of camber bolts



Yes, you are correct! 
That diagram shows where you would need to place the camber bolts.




Would anyone mind sharing with us their thoughts on using these camber bolts? 
I would like to hear user opinions.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well I don't know if this is correct but if I was to do it myself I'd put both wheels up in the air and adjust the camber of the wheel with and indicator measuring the top and bottom of each wheel... seems like that would give you an idea of the camber of each wheel.


----------



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

thank you very much this will help very much whenever i install my springs & camber bolts :thumbup:


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

yes they do work and are well worth the money...saved the shit outta my new set of stickies on the front.....after my others went bald....and lifting the front end and adjusting is the way to : do it...unless you have access to a alignment machine, like i do....thumbup:


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

I WOULD NOT use them if you autocross or drive your car hard, as they will slip. Don't ask me how I know  If you need camber adjustment, spend the money and get camber plates. You can also max out your camber by loosening the top bolt and push the hub/knuckle toward the inside of the car and retighten, since the top of the struts are slotted


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

johnand said:


> I WOULD NOT use them if you autocross or drive your car hard, as they will slip.


Not just driving hard, they slip over time i have some to correct for frame tweakage.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I've have a set on my 96 Sentra for about 3-4 months now. The bolts were well worth it and they work fine. I did, however, have to re-adjust one of them, but I believe that's because I didn't tighten it enough the first time.


----------



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

where is the best place to get camber platees from stillen ,GC, or does cusco make them? and what is the average price?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Do not use camber bolts. They slip no matter WHAT kind of driving you are doing. They are called crash bolts for a reason. If you are goin with S-Tech springs I would not get camber bolts. I had Eibach sportline springs some time ago and was able to get my car within factory spec WITHOUT using any camber bolts. Besides, camber does not destroy tires nearly as fast as toe does.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

joeyxryan said:


> where is the best place to get camber platees from stillen ,GC, or does cusco make them? and what is the average price?


GC are meant to be used with coilovers. The Stillen or cusco will work. Average price is $300


----------

